# 2017 TTS Purchase



## Vincente420 (Dec 1, 2019)

im really considering buying a 17 plate TTS , But on closer checking on the ad it looks like it doesn't have Sat Nav, And considering the massive digital dash I was blown away, It must have been an optional extra. Would any of you generous folk give me some things to look out for in the car, ie Things that would have had to have been added when new, Thanks in advance

Vincente..


----------



## Julian R (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi Vincente420

Almost everything in the Audi TTS is an optional extra. They are very expensive to fit retrospectively so only buy a car with the extras already factory fitted. My favourites are sat nav (its looks great on the mmi dash) B & O sound system, the existing Audi stereo system is absolute rubbish but to replace it retrospectively is about £3000. Rear parking camera is essential and not standard, climate control is also very nice. Parking hold is also a nice feature, its a button positioned just behind the electronic handbrake and when switched on stops the car moving forward when in a traffic jam or waiting at traffic lights.

Another thing to watch out for are the plastic trims on the sides of the sport seats that extend up to the headrests, as they often fail and come away from the seat, even on relatively new cars, very expensive to repair.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think the camera is essential but parking sensors are in the TT

I think you should spec it with Sat Nav, it's great even without using the Google Earth option. I never use it but it brings the dash alive and looks very impressive and I like the voice on it haha.

B&O is excellent, especially when you feed HD music through it. And I like the LED lights above the speakers in the door and the logos on the top of the dash.

I agree with the higher spec air con climate control option as you get LED display in the actual vent which looks awesome.

Ride can be hard on 19"s and above but that's to be expected? But saying that it's way better than any previous car I've had with same size wheels.

This appears to be an old post so OP may have purchased by now but I'd definitely say to test drive more than one, spend an hour on YouTube watching reviews and watch owners drive them and tours of the car, you will be impressed I'm sure!


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

wlondoner said:


> I don't think the camera is essential...


The reversing camera costs nothing when looking for a second hand car, yet reduces the chances of running over a child or a small animal. So everyone's habit is different, but it's certainly a good safety feature to consider.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Vincente420 said:


> im really considering buying a 17 plate TTS , But on closer checking on the ad it looks like it doesn't have Sat Nav, And considering the massive digital dash I was blown away, It must have been an optional extra. Would any of you generous folk give me some things to look out for in the car, ie Things that would have had to have been added when new, Thanks in advance
> 
> Vincente..


Sat Nav can be activated by 3rd party retro-fitters for EUR100-150


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

GoodThunder said:


> wlondoner said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the camera is essential...
> ...


Yep, each to their own and all that but finding a used car with all the options you want is rare in my experience


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

wlondoner said:


> Yep, each to their own and all that but finding a used car with all the options you want is rare in my experience


Certainly, it's more rare than just "any car". But even now, when the market is quiet, there are top-spec 17-plate TTS cars to choose from. Even a quick Audi Approved search returns quite a few with all the bells and whistles, including digital dials, satnav, B&O and reversing camera:

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 75476.htm#

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 44772.htm#


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes at any price there is often the car out there with all the options but in my experience within budget it's often harder to find that perfect car with everything you want on it


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

..and OEM back-up camera for 250 eur + eventual installation



gAgNiCk said:


> Vincente420 said:
> 
> 
> > im really considering buying a 17 plate TTS , But on closer checking on the ad it looks like it doesn't have Sat Nav, And considering the massive digital dash I was blown away, It must have been an optional extra. Would any of you generous folk give me some things to look out for in the car, ie Things that would have had to have been added when new, Thanks in advance
> ...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Julian R said:


> Hi Vincente420
> 
> Almost everything in the Audi TTS is an optional extra. They are very expensive to fit retrospectively so only buy a car with the extras already factory fitted. My favourites are sat nav (its looks great on the mmi dash) B & O sound system, the existing Audi stereo system is absolute rubbish but to replace it retrospectively is about £3000. Rear parking camera is essential and not standard, climate control is also very nice. Parking hold is also a nice feature, its a button positioned just behind the electronic handbrake and when switched on stops the car moving forward when in a traffic jam or waiting at traffic lights.
> 
> Another thing to watch out for are the plastic trims on the sides of the sport seats that extend up to the headrests, as they often fail and come away from the seat, even on relatively new cars, very expensive to repair.


I have every option fitted, the lot. Also, Exclusive Paint. I'm sure the next owner will thank me for that... as now it's 4 months (ish) to go and my fully loaded Kyalami Green TT RS Vorsprung will be arriving :mrgreen:

If you get a TTS Black Edition, most of the favoured options come as standard. Pretty sure rear parking standard on any TTS :wink: For me, the must haves are B&O, parking system plus, deluxe aircon, red callipers and sat nav. Things I wouldn't bother with, but came on my car as standard fit... cruise control (never use it), lane assist (mega useless!). I ordered my car with electric seats... I just like the pneumatic bolsters that inflate as you start the car up, else, they were a bit of an indulgence. Also, would go alcantara not leather. Had both on my mk3's and prefer the former - cooler in summer and more comfortable than the harder leather seats...

I'm on my second mk3 TTS, never had any issues with trim coming off the seats (4 years/70k miles of ownership). In fact, not even a rattle with either cars. Only issues I've had is the rear seat mechanism breaking a few times and corroding exhaust tips - all of which dealt with at no cost under warranty. So, pretty darn reliable and trouble free car the TTS.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I have Lane assist and think it's great, maybe you are a better driver than me lol


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Plus 1 on the lane assist. Cruise I use all the time. Get up to a speed limit press the button and that's it.

Each to their own and all that.

The only thing I don't use but wanted years ago is the voice control. Anyone else use it?


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

moro anis said:


> ... the only thing I don't use but wanted years ago is the voice control. Anyone else use it?


The Audi implementation seems pretty terrible, I gave up on it quite quickly :?


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Mark Pred said:


> Julian R said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Vincente420
> ...


Cant wait to see the new car! colour sounds amazing.

Slightly surprised by the must have 'red calipers' as paying £500 to paint them is not cheap and I would have thought black would go much better with the green paint.


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

gAgNiCk said:


> Vincente420 said:
> 
> 
> > im really considering buying a 17 plate TTS , But on closer checking on the ad it looks like it doesn't have Sat Nav, And considering the massive digital dash I was blown away, It must have been an optional extra. Would any of you generous folk give me some things to look out for in the car, ie Things that would have had to have been added when new, Thanks in advance
> ...


I have been quoted £600 by audi-retrofits in the UK


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

How bizarre is it that the original post is from 1st Dec 2019. Did nobody spot that?!


----------

